# Steering Wheel Locked Up.. Need Help



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You have to wiggle the steering wheel left and right with a decent amount of force while trying to turn the key. Once you get it into the II position you should be able to start the car. It's an interlock you have to get past. Get out there and start playing with that steering wheel . Just remember you must do this at the same time. Turn wheel and keep pressure on the key towards the II position. Don't do it so hard that you physically break something but you do have to apply some force.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that was easy.. Thank you, what a stupid feature ha ha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Talk to the NHTSA about it. It's a federally mandated anti-theft feature. Cars have been this way since at least the late 70s.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a similar issue - Parked the car on hill, turned the wheels full lock toward the curb and shut it off. Went to start car - steering wheel / ignition locked - finally tried turning the steering wheel toward the direction the wheels were turned and was able to start the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> Well that was easy.. Thank you, what a stupid feature ha ha
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello Chase Toole,

I am glad another forum member was able to provide insight to resolve your concern with your steering wheel. If additional questions or concerns arise, please contact us via private message so we can assist!

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I had a similar issue - Parked the car on hill, turned the wheels full lock toward the curb and shut it off. Went to start car - steering wheel / ignition locked - finally tried turning the steering wheel toward the direction the wheels were turned and was able to start the car.


That makes sense since the interlock is a ratchet system.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad to help


----------



## damianmartin (Aug 10, 2016)

Take the upper and lower covers off of the steering column. The take a dremel and slot the 2 breakaway bolts that hold the ignition lock cylinder and ignition switch off of the column. Remove lock bolt and mechanism, place in trash. Look at the length and size/pitch of the lock mechanism mounting bolts(2) and find a couple of metric hardware store replacements. Reassemble.If problem persist contact to Locksmith.


----------

